# Ayuda con receptor de FM y más...



## zealot2 (May 9, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos.  Llevo casi tres días vuelto loco con esto.  Estoy tratando de hacer un receptor de FM, pues tengo pensada otra aplicación posterior de control remoto, con un pic y todo eso. En la foto adjunta (Circuito) les muestro aquí el receptor original hecho por un miembro del foro. Caballeros, el problema es que no me trabaja y no se por que?. Las otras fotos son lo que hice en el protoboard. La parte ya de salida del circuito la he conectado a unos speaker, que tienen un amplificadorcito dentro. Cuando comienzo a sintonizar con el capacitor variable y a mover los potenciometros se sientes ruidos en la speaker, pero todo bien lejos de alguna voz humana, canción o cualquier cosa. Lo otro preocupante es que a veces en algunas posiciones me generaba tremenda interferencia en el TV de la casa, esto es inexplicable, pues si el circuito es un receptor, como puede generar interferencia con un televisor?. Necesito el circuito de algún simple receptor de FM, sin pastillas por favor, solo transistores, resistencias, filtros y todo eso, o como puedo hacerlo por AM, pero si me ayudan con AM, diganme como hacer el transmisor de AM, pues el transmisor que se hacer es de FM, del libro (Electronica fácil de Cekit). Ayudenme, tengo muchas dudas sobre FM/AM, y esto que he hecho no me trabaja, quiero oir las estaciones por el circuito, aunque se oigan un poquito mal, cuando funcione, ya se que lo habré hecho, si hubiera por otro lado alguna documentación digital sobre estas cosas, que me de formulas y explicaciones y esas cosas para saber cuando quiero hacer un transmisor o receptor, que formulas usar?
 Por ejemplo, me han dicho que los carritos de control remoto, muchos usan una F por debajo de FM y por encima de AM, entonces FM y AM son estandares no?, no quiere decir que no se pueda hacer una transmisión en otras frecuencias, para uso personal, tengo muchas dudas en esto. Gracias de antemano.

Ha, debo destacar que los PICs, puesto en el protoboard no significan nada. Tampoco pongo el protoborad para que lo entiendan, se que es imposible, solo esta hecho lo de la foto del circuito, y no me trabaja, alguna otra forma, o hacer receptor/transmisor AM, ayuda.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola amigo zealot2,vayamos por partes como dijo jack,Antes que nada ,cuando trabajes en altas fcias debes extremar la prolijidad al maximo,los terminales de los componentes deben ser lo mas cortos posibles,Lo ideal es usar el metodo araña o Manhatan...

El circuito que armaste es un receptor  super regenerativo,en que la sintonia se efectua variando la realimentacion y la capacidad del tanque del oscilador,es un circuito muy sensible cuando funciona ,pero es muy poco selectivo ,Para lo que vos queres hacer deberias usar un receptor superheterodino ,busca aca en el foro receptor con tda 7000,o sino podrias usar la parte de entrada y la fi de cualquier receptor comercial de Fm,con lo que podes recibir comodamente señales de 88 a 108 Mhz,o modificar el oscilador local ,para adecuarlo al rango en que desees trabajar. 

Es normal que al buscar las estaciones en tu receptor ,generes fcias que afecten el funcionamiento de otros receptores ya sean de radio o de tv,etc ,ya que los circuitos de sintonia ,son osciladores y a veces caen sobre las fcia de recepcion de otro servicios,por ej algun canal de tv.

Con respecto a fabricar un receptor(sin pastillas)Sin C.I ,deberias armar un oscilador local ,con la correspondiente fi,pero si o si vas a necesitar bobinas.

Con respecto a tu pregunta acerca de AM o FM te tratare de darte algun ejemplo basico,deberias luego profundizarlo.

En transmision existe lo que denominamos ondas de radio ,estas ocupan un espacio en el espectro radioelectrico comenzando con las fcias ultrabajas ,hasta las super ultra altas  ,el rango en que se transmite la Fm, en realidad es una porcion de la banda de vhf Muy alta frecuencia.

las emisoras de OM ondas medias (Modulacion Am)  transmiten en el rango de los 530 a 1600 Khz de la banda HF o bajas fcias 

Existen dos tipos de modulacion basicos.

La modulacion en amplitud de la portadora o AM,que se utiliza comercialmente en las transmisiones de brodcasting ,y en un monton de otras aplicaciones.

y la modulacion en Fcia o FM que se utiliza en las emisoras comerciales de brodcasting y en el sonido de tv 

Existen otros sistemas de modulacion en FM de banda estrecha ,que son los que se utilizan en los sistemas de comunicaciones ,por ej servicios de seguridad ,radioaficionados ,etc.

La modulacion en Fcia se invento a finales de los años 20,para contrarrestar las interferencias ,atmosfericas y de otro tipo ,muy comunes en las transmisiones de Am, y como la calidad de la transmision era  mejor, al no verse afectada por interferencias ,se decidio luego de la 2 guerra ,crear la radiodifusion en Vhf, Modulada en Fcia ,Denominada hasta hoy Fm. 

Esto que te cuento es algo muy basico para que te vallas adentrando en las cuestiones de radio.

Te recomiendo que busques aca en el foro ya ,que hay mucha imformacion ,acerca de casi todo ,solo hay que tomarse el tiempo de buscar un poco.

Bueno cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos Desde Argentina El Griego.


----------



## zealot2 (May 9, 2011)

Gracias Griego, estoy realmente atormentado con todo esto, pues quiero simplemente hacer un transmisor como sea, en la frecuencia que sea que viaje por el aire, y un receptor clavado para estre transmisor, para unos 25 metros, pero veo que es una clase de enrredo que no se ni que voy a estudiar, ni a leer, ni a probar, hay ejemplos condiodos, otros con pastillas, hay lugares que dicen que si parte, modulador, amplificador rf, esto, lo otro, y hay otros lugares que leo, que los receptores llevan menos cosas, no entiendo, no se que hacer? Por otro lado no se que significa autoregenerativo, ni que significa superheterodino. Tampoco se que debe tener un receptor (mínimo para que funcione correctamente), yo tengo un speaker con amplificador incluido, supongo que me ahorro la parte amplificadora del circuito receptor, pero no se todo lo otro desde la antena. TAmbien hay lugares donde veo un FET, hay otros donde veo bipolares, oyeme!!!!, me voy a volver loco. Gracias de nuevo y disculpa mi incredulidad, llevo poco estudiando y aunque me esfuerzo y ando con ojeras, parace que esto es bien complejo.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola zealot2,nada es facil en esta vida ,si lo sabran ustedes que tienen que lidiar dia a dia con la propaganda que les hace el vecino del norte. Tampoco es imposible! por supuesto que para entender cualquier cosa debemos empezar con lo basico,no se cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica ,pero por lo que decis estas empezando,Porque no armas el transmisor de fm de cekit,esta muy bien explicado ,y lo captas con una radio de fm comercial,me parece que eso seria lo mas practico y mientras tanto empezas a leer sobre los fundamentos basicos de la electronica ley de ohm,transistores detectores,osciladores,mezcladores ,filtros ,fi etc, y una vez que tengas esos conceptos claros vas a poder fabricar lo que te propongas. 

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## zealot2 (May 10, 2011)

Amigo, precisamente ya he armado el transmisor de FM de cekit, y me trabaja perfecto. Tambien se la ley de ohm de kirchoff, se hacer osciladores, astables biestables, monoestables, trigger de smitch y esas cosas, sin embargo no se nada de fi, ni mezcladores. El problema amigo es que no tengo documentación. Ayer llegué del trabajo y soltando la maleta me senté a pensar y la mujer me dijo -Papi no faltará algún cablecito o algo- Entonces cogí y desmonté todo y lo volví a armar minusiozamente, pero nada, incluso le cambie el capacitor que va en paralelo con Q1 (el que oscila con la bobina y y el variable) pero nada de nada, por la bocina no se oye ni el sumbido de una mosca. Solo un rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, mas nada, amigo donde puedo bajar un libro completo o algo que me ayude de verdad?, en mi país el internet es bien malo, lento y a travez de proxy, no tengo acceso a torrents, ni al emule. O no puedes ayudarme con un receptor simple aunque sea que le conecte un audífono y se escuche, ya que no me interesa por ahora la parte de amplificación, solo que la recepción funcione, y me han dicho que hay algo que se hace bien, pero bien sencillo, que se oye con un adudífono pero que lleva un diodo de galena, no lo tengo por supuesto, pero a lo mejor se sustituye con transistores, alguna ayuda?, gracias hermano y disculpame la jodedera.

Mira, otra cosa que se me ocurre, para tratar de comprender. No podrias ayudarme diciendome las partes del tranmisor de fm de cekit, dicen algunas pero no todas, el circuito es bastante cencillo y lo único que logro ver, es dos etapas amplificadoras para la entrada de audio, y el oscilador a la salida para transmitir, y ya mas nada, no se que parte es la mezcladora, la amplificadora de Rf, ni todas las demas que hay, me entiendes?


----------



## elgriego (May 10, 2011)

Hola zealot2,en el transmisor de fm ,que armaste ,no existe ningun circuito mezclador ,el mismo consta de un preamplificador de mic y de un oscilador ,que es el encargado de generar la fcia y tambien actua como etapa de salida.

Tratare de explicarte como se capta una señal de radio,dandote un ejemplo muy basico,que luego deberias profundizar mediante otras lecturas espero ser claro,cualquier duda que surja ,simplemente consultame a mi o a acualquier colega del foro.

Vamos a usar como ejemplo un receptor de ondas medias  ,es decir aquel que cubre desde 530 a 1600Khz 

El ejemplo que vamos a utilizar se denomina receptor de deteccion directa,o tambien radio galena en los tiempos anteriores a los semiconductores.

Como te dije anteriormente existe lo que se denomina, amplitud modulada,este es un sistema de modulacion ,el cual consiste en una onda portadora ,que transporta a la modulacion,por ej el sonido o la voz de un locutor ,para poder captar este tipo de portadora modulada ,se necesita un circuito sintonizado a la fcia deseada por ej 1200khz ,este circuito se denomina "circuito tanque "y esta formado por una bobina y un capacitor en paralelo ,tambien podria ser serie..la caracteristica de este circuito es proporcionar un fuerte rechazo a todas las demas fcias dentro del rango de sintonia y permitir pasar ,solo aquella que nos interesa en este caso 1200khz,se dice que cuando el circuito ,permite captar la estacion deseada ,entra en resonancia ,esto se da por la relacion entre la inductancia de la bobina y la capacidad proporcionada por el capacitor variable,muy bien ya tenemos nuestra radio sintonizada,pero como hacemos para escuchar la musica que transmite,bien ahora debemos proceder a la demodulacion o deteccion ,es decir separar la portadora de la modulacion que es la que nos interesa ,esta tarea la efectua el circuito detector ,formado por un diodo  detector de germanio,en esta etapa se deriva la portadora a masa y se envia la modulacion (EL AUDIO)Al amplificador ,o a unos auriculares de alta impedancia en el caso de un receptor tipo galena. 

Bueno lee esto,y cualquier duda que surja ,lo aclaramos por aqui.  
Si te interesa te puedo mandar algun librito basico ,pero dado el tamaño no lo puedo subir al foro,por eso si estas interesado , pasame tu correo por privado.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## zealot2 (May 11, 2011)

Un millon de gracias amigo, aqui te mando mi correo  iiiooaaaeef@gmail.com
Tu vez, ahora si puedo ir comprendiendo compadre, con una verdadera explicación. Que es eso que ponen en los receptores que es como una bobina extra, no la del tanque, otra más alejada, me he dado cuenta que en FM es mas corta, tiene menos espiras, que en AM, pero para que es esa bobia, es imprescindible?

Se me ocurre algo desde ayer, tu crees que funcione algo, si una salida del tanque la tiro a tierra, y la otra se la pongo al G de un JFET, que este polarizado en su punto central de trabajo?. Como tienen inmenza impedancia, debería ser sensible a la frecuencia que entre y la demodule? Pienso esto de esta manera porque es parecido a lo que hace el transmisor de Cekit, pero al revez? Gracias hermano.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 12, 2011)

Con respecto al circuito original, debería funcionar. Qué transistor usaste en Q1?
Y efectivamente, si te "pasás" con el control de regeneración, comienza a oscilar y se transforma en un emisor de RF.


----------

